# Hire car insurance excess reduction ?



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Right, bit of a odd one this.

I am coming back home to the UK in a few weeks time for 10 days, I already have the hire car booked at Stansted etc. What I am looking at though is there anyway, (cheaply), to get the full coverage insurance on a hire car but without paying the Hertz extra costs (I think around £10 to £15 per day to reduce any excess to zero) ? 

When I was home last year for a week I paid the extra insurance to remove any excess, and, it was kinda nice to know I really did not have to worry about denting or scraping the nice new car we had 

Anyone got any tips or suggestions etc ? 

Shaun.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

r33gtsman said:


> Right, bit of a odd one this.
> 
> I am coming back home to the UK in a few weeks time for 10 days, I already have the hire car booked at Stansted etc. What I am looking at though is there anyway, (cheaply), to get the full coverage insurance on a hire car but without paying the Hertz extra costs (I think around £10 to £15 per day to reduce any excess to zero) ?
> 
> ...


Amex Platinum Charge Card Provides for full car hire insurance (you can decline everything via the Hire Car Company even CDW) with a very small excess (I think £50) as part of their travel insurance cover.

The only provisos are that you have to take the hire car as part of a trip (defined as a flight) or 2 nights or more pre-booked hotel accommodation.

The cover itself is entirely fee but the card has an annual fee of £300. This is based upon a UK card (I don't know where you live but many of the Amex Plat Charge Cards available worldwide have similar provisions).

You can generally buy a top up insurance from the hire car company to take your excess to Nil. This will probably cost you more over 10 days than an Amex card would and without any of the additional benefits.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Cheers for the tip Andy.

However, I have just bought a policy to remove my insurance excess for my 10 day trip from All you need to know about Car Hire Insurance from Questor Insurance and paid £31 for the whole rental period :thumbsup:

A lot better than the stupid prices they are gonna try and charge me when I collect the car in uder two weeks time  

Shaun.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

How about **** Off Spammer as some good advice harryjone?


----------

